# Hilfe mit Eclipse



## Eclipse_Int (2. Dez 2022)

Hey Java Community,

ich habe vor kurzem angefangen Java zu programmieren und nutze dafür die IDE Eclipse 09.2022.
Vorhin habe ich Eclipse geöffnet und wollte ein neues Java package erstellen. Aber ich kann unter "new" nicht mehr "new java project" auswählen, sondern nur noch die zwei Optionen siehe Screenshot. Außerdem hat sich die obere Zugriffsleiste verändert. Ich kann dort keine neue Klasse und kein neues Package mehr erstellen.
Ich vermute, dass es vielleicht an der Benutzung des debuggers liegt, da ich gestern damit etwas experimentiert habe.
Könnt ihr mir helfen??
Oder muss ich eclipse neu intsallieren und alle meine bisherigen Projekte auf einer Festplatte speicher?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## KonradN (2. Dez 2022)

Evtl. hast Du noch eine andere Perspective. Also Window -> Perspective -> Open Perspective -> Java auswählen und schaune, ob es dann geht.

Eclipse ist zwar eine sehr mächte Entwicklungsumgebung aber auch eine extrem schwer zu beherrschende ... Daher ist meine Empfehlung für Anfängfe, statt dessen IntelliJ oder NetBeans zu nutzen.


----------



## Eclipse_Int (3. Dez 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. hast Du noch eine andere Perspective. Also Window -> Perspective -> Open Perspective -> Java auswählen und schaune, ob es dann geht.
> 
> Eclipse ist zwar eine sehr mächte Entwicklungsumgebung aber auch eine extrem schwer zu beherrschende ... Daher ist meine Empfehlung für Anfängfe, statt dessen IntelliJ oder NetBeans zu nutzen.


Hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------

